# how to install .tar.gz file?



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2011)

I have it on my desktop, but it's been ages since I've had to install a .gz file and I have since forgotten.
I'm using ubuntu 10.04, since the latest version had to many problems I downgraded.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 30, 2011)

I think WinRAR can open it.
EDIT: Whoops, forgot to mention it links to clones of it on the site.


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 30, 2011)

Here ya go.

Might work, might not. Just throwing out what I found.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 30, 2011)

Generally, extract the tar.gz using _tar -xzvf *filename.tar.gz*_, then if necessary cd into the folder it extracts. From there, _./configure_ and _make_. Then, do _sudo make install_. That's the general method. If it differs, it'll be explained in the README, more than likely.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 30, 2011)

have you ever heard of google?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2011)

Ikrit said:


> have you ever heard of google?


 Yes I did google it.


Runefox said:


> Generally, extract the tar.gz using _tar -xzvf *filename.tar.gz*_, then if necessary cd into the folder it extracts. From there, _./configure_ and _make_. Then, do _sudo make install_. That's the general method. If it differs, it'll be explained in the README, more than likely.




```
1. Unpack the driver sources and go to the Module directory:
          $ tar -xvzf rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
          $ cd ./rt73-cvs-YYYYMMDDHH/Module

    2. Compile the driver sources:
          $ make

    3. Install the driver (as root):
          # make install
```
but when I try and compile it says,

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-32-generic'
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 0 modules
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-32-generic'
rt73.ko failed to build!
make: *** [module] Error 1
```


----------



## Runefox (Jun 30, 2011)

You need to enable the Source repositories in your package manager, update, then pop Synaptic and look for the linux-headers entry for your system (which would either be -generic or -2.6.32-32-generic). By default, they aren't present in Ubuntu.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 30, 2011)

Building a kernel module?


```
sudo apt-get install kernel-package fakeroot build-essential libncurses5-dev
```

You'll also need to grab the linux-headers package for your kernel, but I don't remember which one Ubuntu 10.04 runs. You can use uname -a to find out which.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 30, 2011)

net-cat said:


> Building a kernel module?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 It says can't find package when entering that code.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 1, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It says can't find package when entering that code.


Could you show me the output of the command?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

net-cat said:


> Could you show me the output of the command?


 Hold on I think I know what the problem is, I'll post the results tomorrow cause I'm downloading tf2 right now on my win7 partition.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 1, 2011)

Speaking as someone who once used Ubuntu, I stayed clear of those tar files. I found them too complicated to install.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 2, 2011)

I keep reading your Linux posts and all I can say is this; Linux is clearly beyond your skill level.  Why are you even using Linux?  Your skill level is clearly at low that you can't have anything 'useful' to do with Linux that you couldn't do on Windows 7.  Is this one of those 'I'm just doing it because I think it's cool' kinda things?  Cause with the problems you have, I think it's time to get back to Windows.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 3, 2011)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Speaking as someone who once used Ubuntu, I stayed clear of those tar files. I found them too complicated to install.


 
Installing from source tarballs is easy if the README and INSTALL files are accurate: just read and follow the directions.  It's recursively satisfying their dependencies that's hard, and that is a major reason why using the distro's package manager is better.


----------



## killa (Jul 8, 2011)

I am also trying to run make but get a similar error: 

 make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-32-generic'
  Building modules, stage 2.
  MODPOST 0 modules
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-32-generic'
rt73.ko failed to build!
make: *** [module] Error 1

I followed the first few steps from this site... http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php...n_of_function_kill_proc_compile_error_message

Can i get some help?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 9, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> I keep reading your Linux posts and all I can say is this; Linux is clearly beyond your skill level.  Why are you even using Linux?  Your skill level is clearly at low that you can't have anything 'useful' to do with Linux that you couldn't do on Windows 7.  Is this one of those 'I'm just doing it because I think it's cool' kinda things?  Cause with the problems you have, I think it's time to get back to Windows.


 
This is the mentality that's going to prevent people from using open source software.

Linux is easy as fuck to use, as long as you stick to the package manager to install stuff.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 10, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Installing from source tarballs is easy if the README and INSTALL files are accurate: just read and follow the directions.  It's recursively satisfying their dependencies that's hard, and that is a major reason why using the distro's package manager is better.


 
I tried I even used one of those compiler programs I still found them way beyond what I was capable of. Windows is simpler.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 10, 2011)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I tried I even used one of those compiler programs I still found them way beyond what I was capable of. Windows is simpler.


 
After babysitting a Windows laptop for most of two nights while updating it for being a few months out of date, I have to disagree.

Windows:

Check Windows Update for updates to only Windows and Office
Install available updates
Reboot and repeat from "Check Windows Update" until no more updates are available
For each program that might conceivably need an update:
Start program
See if program can update itself or
Go to program's Web site
Download updated version if available
Install updated version if needed

Delete the mess of downloaded installation package programs
Hope you didn't forget one of your many programs.

Linux:

GUI way:
Start distro's update manager
Check for updates
Start the download/installation

CLI way (not needed if using GUI way above):
Invoke distro's package list update command (such as `sudo apt-get update` for Ubuntu/Debian/Mint/Mepis)
Invoke distro's package update command (such as `sudo apt-get upgrade` for Ubuntu/Debian/Mint/Mepis)


Which is simpler?

Back on topic, see my previous post.  Resolving dependencies and figuring out what a programmer meant are the hardest parts of installing from .tar.gz files.  Use your Linux distribution's package manager whenever you can.  Failing that, download and use binary distribution packages compatible with your distribution's package manager, such as .rpm files for Red Hat/Fedora/CentOS and .deb files for Ubuntu/Debian/Mint/Mepis, instead of tarballs.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 18, 2011)

The problem with getting all those Windows updates out there. It's been known that some of them can crash your PC. I rarely ever update Windows, only after maybe I hear of a new warning on the local news. 

I would agree updating a Linux distro is easier. It's almost automatic until that version becomes out of date.


----------

